# Halal meat in gladstone



## asif1142 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi every body,

Just moved to Gladstone and wondering if i can get halal food / meat here. Further any idea about Masjid in the vicinity for Jumma Prayer.

Thanks in advance.
Muhammad Asif Mehmud


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

asif1142 said:


> Hi every body,
> 
> Just moved to Gladstone and wondering if i can get halal food / meat here. Further any idea about Masjid in the vicinity for Jumma Prayer.
> 
> ...


Hope it helps:

About Us « Afic


----------



## asif1142 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hope it helps:
> 
> About Us « Afic



Dear Hassan,

Thanks for the link.

I am still struggling to find one in our area. Actually this part of the world is the eastern region of Australia and not much asians are there not to speak of Muslims.

Any how please do keep me posting if you find any such site or information.

Regards
Asif


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Halal Maps


----------



## asif1142 (Mar 20, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> Halal Maps


Thanks Shafqat,

Still it does not shows any thing in gladstone.

Appreciate your efforts

Cheers


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Asif;

I came by following two websites/organisations regarding halal food in Australia:

http://www.kasehdia.com/
Welcome to Halal Guides

thanks.


----------



## Halal (Mar 8, 2013)

Barry Point Butchery Gladstone Queensland have Halal Meat. When anyone go and ask for halal meat please ask some senior members as the new people wouldn't even know the meaning of it. So chicken beef and motton are absolutely halal. When you buy meat tell them you need halal as they have got other ones too. So they will give you the one supplied to them by a halal company.

Cheers


----------

